# Dress-Code Fachinformatiker / Gute Fragen?



## Flipbo219 (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mein "kleiner" Neffe hat nächste Woche (Ich weiß, ein bisschen spät gezündet - aber what shall's?) mehrere Bewerbungsgespräche zum Fachinformatiker(AE und SI) und mich dementsprechend gefragt was er anziehen soll.
Leider bin ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher was ich ihm raten soll. 
Bei mir in der IT ist es "standard" das jeder rumläuft wie er will und auch tlw. in Hausschuhen. Auch bei Bewerbern wird das nicht so eng gesehen. Ein Hemd, Sakko, Jeans, Lederschuhe reicht bei denen Dicke aus. 
Wie ist das bei euch so? Was würdet ihr sagen? Die Unternehmen sind alle klein bis mittelgroß. 
Ich will ihm da jetzt auch nicht zu zu wenig raten .

Fallen euch außerdem noch Fragen ein die euch besonders wichtig erscheinen? Neben so Sachen wie 'Einsatz während der Ausbildung, Ausbildungsverlauf, Kundenkontakt' etc.?

Danke !
Philipp


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

Als jemand der sich vor ca. einer halben Stunde, versehentlich eine halbe Tube Senf über die Hose gekippt hat, kann ich sagen: interessiert bei uns niemanden.

Zu deinem Neffen:
Er ist ja vermutlich noch kein ITler, sondern will einer werden.....daher der Tip:
saubere Schuhe + Hemd + ordentliche Hose (kann auch Jeans sein, keine Löcher!), fertig!
 Sacko ist immer so eine Sache, ich weiß nicht wie alt dein Neffe ist, aber wenn es aussieht, als wenn er gerade zur Jugendweihe geht, ist das nicht unbedingt förderlich.


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

Also ich würde einfach Hemd + Jeans anziehen. Soll einfach gepflegt und nicht übertrieben aussehen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_edit: Am besten ein Hemd wo man keine Schweissflecken sieht  _

Fragen: 
- Lohn
- Arbeitszeit pro Woche
- Nachfragen was für Projekte die Firma so macht. Vllt. auch vorher auf der Webseite informieren.
- Erwartungen der Firma an einen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juli 2016)

EINARBEITUNGSMÖGLICHKEITEN !!!!!! ganz wichtige frage für fachinformatiker 

dresscode passt wie schon beschrieben, nicht unbedingt für nen posten in der Verwaltung kleiden aber durchaus etwas gesitteter als im normalen Tagesablauf


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> - Nachfragen was für Projekte die Firma so macht. Vllt. auch vorher auf der Webseite informieren.



Auf jeden Fall vorher informieren was die Firma macht. Die Frage "Was wissen Sie den über uns", kommt zu 99% und zwar von Seiten des Personalers


----------



## CellePelle (6. Juli 2016)

Man sollte einer Firma natürlich nichts vorgaukeln, da ich gerne Hemden anziehe mache ich meistens:
- Hemd
- Sportliches Sacco
- ordentliche Jeans
- -"- Schuhe
- Uhr 
- gepflegtes Äußeres ist meiner Meinung nach eh am wichtigsten 

Was bringt es mir, einen Anzug anzuziehen, wenn ich Ihn eigentlich nie Trage oder nicht mag.
Desweiteren ist es Sinnvoll zu schauen, was tragen denn die Angestellten so, manchmal ist solch ein Hinweis auf der Internetpräsenz von der Firma via Fotos .


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Juli 2016)

Hemd & Jeans, wie schon taks erwähnt hat, sollten eigentlich ausreichen.

Dreht sich ja scheinbar um ne Ausbilung - und da weiß ich nicht, ob n Anzug/Sakko nicht schon ein wenig Over the Top wäre ^^

Bzgl den Fragen wäre wahrscheinlich auch ganz interessant, ob überhaupt Übernahmechancen bestehen nach der Ausbildung- hatte damals ein paar  Firmen, die schon vorher durch die Blumen haben verlauten lassen, dass die nicht übernehmen.
Und ob ich dann ne Ausbildung machen willl - njhaja ... ich weiß nicht ^^


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Bzgl den Fragen wäre wahrscheinlich auch ganz interessant, ob überhaupt Übernahmechancen bestehen nach der Ausbildung- hatte damals ein paar  Firmen, die schon vorher durch die Blumen haben verlauten lassen, dass die nicht übernehmen.
> Und ob ich dann ne Ausbildung machen willl - njhaja ... ich weiß nicht ^^



Auf diese Frage bekommt man meistens aber keine wirkliche Antwort, sondern nur "keine Garantie". 

Ich hatte immer zwei Hauptfragen und eine spontane war meistens auch dabei. 

Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten? 
Übernahmewahrscheinlichkeit?


----------



## Rayken (6. Juli 2016)

Hemd ja, aber bitte keine Haiwai Hemden oder welche mit zu starken Mustern, tribals etc.
Jeans oder Stoffhosen, je nachdem was man mehr mag, dazu eventuell ein Sakko.

Schwarze Lederschuhe. Keine Sportschuhe!, später eventuell nicht so wichtig, aber bei der ersten Vorstellung nicht.

Das Gesamtbild muss passen. 

Falls er in der Nähe wohnt, mal mit dem Neffen verschieden Outfits ausprobieren, 
da du ja auch in der IT arbeitest wirst du schon in etwa sehen was passt oder nicht


----------



## Thaurial (6. Juli 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Mein "kleiner" Neffe hat nächste Woche (Ich weiß, ein bisschen spät gezündet - aber what shall's?) mehrere Bewerbungsgespräche zum Fachinformatiker(AE und SI) und mich dementsprechend gefragt was er anziehen soll.
> Leider bin ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher was ich ihm raten soll.
> ...




Das kommt jawohl auf die Branche/Firma an in der er sich bewirbt.

Falls da alle mit feinem Zwirn rummrennen, da sollte er auch einen anhaben..


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juli 2016)

Schwarze Lederschuhe? Warum das? Ordentliche, gepflegte Schuhe, keine Adidas oder Air Jordan, das ist klar, aber oba die Schuhe nun schwarz, grau, blau, braun whatever sind, ist egal. Es muss zum Rest des Outfits und zum Typ passen. 

Beim Hemd wirklich darauf keinen Farbton zu nehmen, bei dem man die kleinsten Schweißmengen schon erkennt (Flieder, Hellbau). Man erkennt Schweißflecken zwar auch bei anderen Farben, aber nicht so stark. 
Wenn er ein lockeres, sportliches Sakko trägt, dann ist die Hemdfarbe eher zweitrangig,sie muss halt zum Sakko passen.  
Aufpassen dass das Hemd sauber und gebügelt ist (Kragen zum Beispiel). 
Als Hose kann es ne einfache Chino oder Jeans sein. Farbe abhängig vom Outfit, aber mit dunkelblau oder schwarz macht man in der Regel nichts falsch. 
Dezenter Gürtel, kein Nietengürtel oder derartiges^^ 

Was auch noch wichtig ist: Das Outfit soll schon bequem sein, nicht das man ständig daran herumzupfen muss oder dergleichen.


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

Rayken schrieb:


> Schwarze Lederschuhe. Keine Sportschuhe!, später eventuell nicht so wichtig, aber bei der ersten Vorstellung nicht.



Ein ~16 Jähriger mit Lederschuhen?

Das man nicht grad sowas anzieht ist ja klar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so einen Schuh würde ich ohne Angst anziehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_edit: Leob war schneller ^^_


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. Juli 2016)

Also ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, das man egal was man trägt auf jeden Fall gepflegt aussehen sollte. Also gegebenenfalls nochmal zum Friseur und auch (falls Bart vorhanden) rasieren. 
Ich habe immer eine saubere Jeans und ein blaues/schwarzes Hemd angezogen.
Man könnte das Hemd auch in die Hose stecken und nen ordentlichen Ledergürtel drum rum packen und dann nen Sakko drüber. Krawatte fände ich überzogen. Wenn er dann noch en netten Duft auflegt und pünktlich ist sollte das passen.

Einen Rat hätte ich noch:

'Absolut selbstsicheres Auftreten bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit'

Selbst wenn er die Antwort auf Fragen nicht 100% weiß oder sich nicht sicher ist sollte er das unbedingt selbstsicher rüber bringen. 
Das is besser als :"weiß ich nicht so genau".
Er kann ja auch anbieten jetzt in den Sommerferien ein freiwilliges Praktikum zu machen für 1-2 Tage.

Ich wünsche ihm viel Erfolg und bei Fragen antworte ich auch gerne.


----------



## blautemple (6. Juli 2016)

Ich bin damals einfach in Jeans, nem karierten Hemd und Nikes zum Vorstellungsgespräch gekommen und wurde dann auch genommen. Am wichtigsten ist immer noch wie du dich gibst, gehe also vorher einmal die wichtigsten Fragen einmal durch nicht das du auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt wirst und erstmal ne Minute am rumstottern bist. Listen findest du ohne Probleme mit Hilfe von Onkel Google...

Ansonsten sollte man natürlich wenigstens gepflegt aussehen


----------



## Imperat0r (6. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Er kann ja auch anbieten jetzt in den Sommerferien ein freiwilliges Praktikum zu machen für 1-2 Tage.



1-2 Tage Praktikum zu machen in der IT halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. 
Ich habe musste damals ein 6 Monate Praktikum machen ehe ich die Ausbildung zum Programmierer bekommen habe. 
Und selbst nach 6 Monaten hat man gerade mal ein kleinen Einblick in die Thematik IT.


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. Juli 2016)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> 1-2 Tage Praktikum zu machen in der IT halte ich für nicht sinnvoll.
> Ich habe musste damals ein 6 Monate Praktikum machen ehe ich die Ausbildung zum Programmierer bekommen habe.
> Und selbst nach 6 Monaten hat man gerade mal ein kleinen Einblick in die Thematik IT.


Der Bub soll ja im Praktikum net schon seine Ausbildung absolvieren sondern der Firma damit zeigen, dass er motiviert ist und die Stelle ham will


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Der Bub soll ja im Praktikum net schon seine Ausbildung absolvieren sondern der Firma damit zeigen, dass er motiviert ist und die Stelle ham will



Und schauen ob ihm die Firma gefällt


----------



## Placebo (9. Juli 2016)

Besseres Polo-Shirt (Hemden passen mir nicht, Schultern haben 50% mehr Umfang als Taille)
Jeans
Schwarze Lederschuhe
Jackett

So hab ich meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker bekommen. Wobei das Auftreten deutlich wichtiger ist - und das will (je nach Charakter) geübt sein, also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, wenns nicht sofort klappt!


----------

